# Cooking Geese



## Kvillehunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know a way to cook a goose to make it worth eating?  I asked a buddy of mine this same question, and he said the best way to cook a goose was to put it on a pine board, bake it for five hours.  Then, throw the goose away, and eat the pine board.  He said the pine board would be more tender.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 18, 2009)

Breast 'em out.Cut breast meat into 1/2" strips.Marinate in Dale's cut with white wine for 30 minutes.Roll the strips up, cover with half a strip of bacon and pin with a toothpick.Put them on a hot grill and turn as necessary to cook the bacon.Pull 'em off while they're still rare to medium rare.Enjoy.


----------



## austin71290 (Mar 18, 2009)

i made jerky out of mine and it was good.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 18, 2009)

gumbo


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 18, 2009)

Lots of good ideas.  Canadian Geese taste a lot like venison to me if cooked right.  I like cutting the meat up in strips and stir frying in fahita mix.  The bacon wrapped pieces on the grill though sound YUMMY!

And you can't ever go wrong with gumbo.  Or you could grind the meat up and make a chili. 

As far as the pine board comment, I once had a goose guide tell me the same thing.  Canadian geese taste fine to me and Specs are great to eat, but snows and blues, I would agree with the pineboard comment.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 18, 2009)

we had some spotted geese that we cut the breast off of !!       we laid it long ways an cut it into long strips an then turn the strips an cut it like a backstrap .....cube it out an cooked it just like backstrap an it was very good ......floured , salt,pepper an fried    !!!!!


----------



## hunterdurham (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want to cook the whole bird or breast, get you one of these cooking bags with seasoning(we use the chicken).Wash your goose(some say to remove the tail because thats where the oil gland is but I don't know) and pat dry,put on seasoning and some butter chucks on top and an apple, cut in half, inside the goose.Put goose in bag with some water and seal bag and bake.Be sure to watch it and don't overcook,I watch the skin on the legs.When the skin starts to pull up on the leg bone it's about done.Don't throw away juice in the pan use it to make gravy.It's pretty good if not overcooked.


----------



## paulito (Mar 19, 2009)

cut into strips and marinade in spicy mustard. yes mustard. pull the strips out of the mustard and flour then pan fry. very good.


----------



## wingding (Mar 19, 2009)

jerky, it's the best way!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 19, 2009)

pm chase870 he will tell you a way to cook them, and they are delicous!!!


----------



## Redbow (Mar 19, 2009)

We cooked a Goose one time a few years back, boiled it until the meat was done and added a big cup of rice to it, mighty good eating!


----------



## crow (Mar 19, 2009)

goose sausage.  just as good as venison sausage.


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't bake or roast them for starters.    I use only the breasts.   I take them and cut them in strips lengthwise about 1/2" thick.   Soak them in saltwater overnight to get the blood out.   Marinate about three hours in Worcestershire Sauce.   Get some peppers--peperoncini, jalepeno, or banana--and wrap a strip around the pepper.   Wrap that in bacon and pin with a toothpick.   Grill on a hot grill until the bacon is done.  Anybody that don't like that has some major tastebud issues I assure you.   It is as good as any sirloin steak you've ever eaten.

Don't waste a good meat by covering it up as jerky or sausage or anything like that.   Nothing against that as I am sure it's good, but once you try this, you'll know what I mean.   Just don't cook it done all the way through (it'll make it tough).


----------



## chase870 (Mar 20, 2009)

Look for the end of the migration thread. Those are ducks but geese are just as good. As far as results on the taste, look at my fat girlfriend she loves em


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 20, 2009)

Simple and I'm sure you'll like it  



I take two goose breast(more if your crock pot will handle it) and make slices long ways about half way thru. Place these in your crock pot cover with apple cider and cook for about 24 hours or untill it starts to shread apart (10 hrs might really be enough but I like to start it one night eat the next ) Discard the juice and add about half a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce, chop up some chilies, onions, green/red peppers what ever you like and heat it back up. Toss a couple of big buns in the oven to toast them up. Pile it on and have at it.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Don't bake or roast them for starters.    I use only the breasts.   I take them and cut them in strips lengthwise about 1/2" thick.   Soak them in saltwater overnight to get the blood out.   Marinate about three hours in Worcestershire Sauce.   Get some peppers--peperoncini, jalepeno, or banana--and wrap a strip around the pepper.   Wrap that in bacon and pin with a toothpick.   Grill on a hot grill until the bacon is done.  Anybody that don't like that has some major tastebud issues I assure you.   It is as good as any sirloin steak you've ever eaten.
> 
> Don't waste a good meat by covering it up as jerky or sausage or anything like that.   Nothing against that as I am sure it's good, but once you try this, you'll know what I mean.   Just don't cook it done all the way through (it'll make it tough).



If the meat is so good, why wrap it in Pork Belly??

Canada  Geese are just slightly above a dog Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the flavor scale... soak and cover them in whatever you desire, the meat from a Canada is still NASTY.........


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Mar 20, 2009)

crow said:


> goose sausage.  just as good as venison sausage.



X's 2!!!!  Also jerkey is good!


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Canada  Geese are just slightly above a dog Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the flavor scale... soak and cover them in whatever you desire, the meat from a Canada is still NASTY.........



You are WAY, WAY out of your mind.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 21, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> You are WAY, WAY out of your mind.



You really want to put meat into your body that is full of Golf Course grass chemicals????

No thanks. I know a little about Waterfowl and I don't eat resident Canadas- for a reason.


----------



## bankwalker (Mar 21, 2009)

Canadian geese are nasty.  You can't make them worth eating without overpowering them with a foreign substance (peppers, fajita mix, fried in oil).  I've killed two in my life.  I won't shoot another one for reasons other than rodent control.  We call them Sky Carp.


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 21, 2009)

bankwalker said:


> Canadian geese are nasty.  You can't make them worth eating without overpowering them with a foreign substance (peppers, fajita mix, fried in oil).  I've killed two in my life.  I won't shoot another one for reasons other than rodent control.  We call them Sky Carp.



Great!   More for me.    By the way, reckon why folks put bacon around beef fillet?


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 21, 2009)

Nitro said:


> You really want to put meat into your body that is full of Golf Course grass chemicals????



You eat chicken?


----------



## chase870 (Mar 21, 2009)

For those of you that dont eat em, my fat girl friend would like to go hunting at your place and remove all the geese you have, "she hates em" I can cook em and they are good. BTW dont eat the mallards I saw in the sewage treatment plant last year


----------



## injun joe (Mar 21, 2009)

Tell it Bro. In fact don't eat any ducks on the west side of the state cause they trade in the Hooch below the Atl. plant.


----------



## devolve (Mar 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Simple and I'm sure you'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> I take two goose breast(more if your crock pot will handle it) and make slices long ways about half way thru. Place these in your crock pot cover with apple cider and cook for about 24 hours or untill it starts to shread apart (10 hrs might really be enough but I like to start it one night eat the next ) Discard the juice and add about half a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce, chop up some chilies, onions, green/red peppers what ever you like and heat it back up. Toss a couple of big buns in the oven to toast them up. Pile it on and have at it.



thats how we do it and its awesome.

Another way i cook duck (could be used for geese).

salt amd pepper the breast meat after cleaning.
put in ziplock
add garlic and olive oil until sumbmersed
leave in fridge 24 hours
take out and sear on grill
eat. it taste like a filet mignon! really it does. try it.

For divers, leave in fridge 2 days and you will get the same result. I cooked 68 ringnecks two years ago like this and they are awesome! no bacon, no frying!


----------



## DukTruk (Mar 23, 2009)

Canada goose is just fine to eat, even without "covering" the flavor.  The first step is the way you clean it.  If you age them after you shoot them, it makes a HUGE difference (as it does with ducks).  I will lay them breast up for a couple of days (if its over about 40 degrees, I will put them in the fridge).  I breast them out after they are aged.  You will notice after they are aged that the skin will come off much easier.  You will also notice that the meat is not nearly as red.

After I breast it out, I cut it into strips (as thin as possible), and cook it like country fried steak.  I have also grilled the strips with only salt and pepper.  The aging truly makes a difference.

Oh yeah, and the comment about the golf course chemicals must've come from someone who doesn't know anything about the beef and chicken he's eating that are "mass produced" and pumped full of hormones.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2009)

DukTruk said:


> Canada goose is just fine to eat, even without "covering" the flavor.  The first step is the way you clean it.  If you age them after you shoot them, it makes a HUGE difference (as it does with ducks).  I will lay them breast up for a couple of days (if its over about 40 degrees, I will put them in the fridge).  I breast them out after they are aged.  You will notice after they are aged that the skin will come off much easier.  You will also notice that the meat is not nearly as red.
> 
> After I breast it out, I cut it into strips (as thin as possible), and cook it like country fried steak.  I have also grilled the strips with only salt and pepper.  The aging truly makes a difference.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the comment about the golf course chemicals must've come from someone who doesn't know anything about the beef and chicken he's eating that are "mass produced" and pumped full of hormones.



I don't eat ANY store bought red meat. The only Chicken we eat is Free range Organic.

We eat fish and the Venison and Turkeys I kill. 

Believe what you wish, I have read the studies on what Resident Sky carp have in their bodies. I'll pass on Canada Geese.


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Believe what you wish, I have read the studies on what Resident Sky carp have in their bodies. I'll pass on Canada Geese.



Any references?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Any references?




Here is one from the state of Wisconsin. This is in the 2008 goose regulations.See page two. It's not the only printed warning. Do some research for yourself. The evidence is out there. I will NOT eat resident Canada Geese...


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 24, 2009)

My secret ingredient is take your geese from Saskatchewan.  A young greater canada, grain fed on wheat and peas to get fat for the migration south is sweet meat.  Snows allways go into gumbo.  Specs you can do anything with (ribeyes in the sky) Grill em, bake em, fry em.  Never over cook your geese or ducks.  I shot a pair of GA canadas at Alatoona one season and tried to eat them.  It literally left a bad taste in my mouth.  I havn't shot a goose in GA since.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2009)

Slings and Arrows said:


> My secret ingredient is take your geese from Saskatchewan.  A young greater canada, grain fed on wheat and peas to get fat for the migration south is sweet meat.  Snows allways go into gumbo.  Specs you can do anything with (ribeyes in the sky) Grill em, bake em, fry em.  Never over cook your geese or ducks.  I shot a pair of GA canadas at Alatoona one season and tried to eat them.  It literally left a bad taste in my mouth.  I havn't shot a goose in GA since.



Now you are talking. The voice of reason at last.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 24, 2009)

Nitro, I'm planning a trip up there for 2010 late October.  Are you in??


----------



## Jhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Here is one from the state of Wisconsin. This is in the 2008 goose regulations.See page two. It's not the only printed warning. Do some research for yourself. The evidence is out there. I will NOT eat resident Canada Geese...



About PCB's???   Come on.   You know deer CAN have CWD and EHD, right?   You eat them?   I guarantee any of you naysayers that I can fix geese from around here that if you sat it on your head, your lips would beat your brains out trying to get at it.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish that I had the full recipe with cook times, temperature, etc, but I once knew a fella that swore by what he called "orange goose."  He said that the trick was to brine it first and to ***** the skin a few times with a fork so that the grease would drain out while cooking.  The only part of the recipe that I remember was that he packed the cavity full of orange slices plus a few bay leaves.  He just used simple spices like salt, pepper and rosemary on the outside.

I can't vouch for it, but it sounds like something that would be good to try sometime.  If any of you have the recipe, please share.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2009)

after seeing where the canadas we shot in the early season spend their day, every minute of every day, i will  not eat them either.

after helping clean over 200 snows, i think ill pass on them to.

i would probably try the goose jerky though...

from what i hear, the specs are good...


----------



## Jarred (Mar 26, 2009)

All this talk is making me hungery.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 27, 2009)

ngaduck said:


> gumbo



That snow gumbo was goooooood.  I ate on that for 2 days.   Those cajuns rubbed off on you.

I have some pheasants a guy gace me from SD and a few rice ducks left that would probably turn out good.


----------



## wingding (Mar 27, 2009)

I read some where that goose meat needs to be froze for at least 6 months before consuming it. some thing about killing some kind of bacteria that they have.  I always freeze it before I eat it.


----------



## bowhuntonly (Apr 6, 2009)

I was in Louisiana in January and we took some Snows and Blues that had been breasted out and cut it into thin strips across the grain. We pounded the meat out with a mallet then marinated it in Italian and Tony Chachere's (sp)? then rolled it in fish fry and fried it. It was out of this world. Up until then, Specklebellys had been the only goose I had ever tried.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 6, 2009)

Snows, Blues and Specks are a much different Goose than a resident Canada.

My comments do not have anything to do with taste- more to do with the safety of the flesh itself.

Few birds taste better than a Whitefront Goose. 

I will reserve further comment. Eat all the T U R D pond geese you desire- Mangiare!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honkerdelight (Apr 11, 2009)

No such thing as a Canadian Goose.........They are Canada Geese!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Here is one from the state of Wisconsin. This is in the 2008 goose regulations.See page two. It's not the only printed warning. Do some research for yourself. The evidence is out there. I will NOT eat resident Canada Geese...



Very specific to one place in Wisconsin. The only time I havd goose, I hated it, but I was young and my mom kept saying it was nasty. I would try it again.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 5, 2013)

If your not gonna eat em dont shoot em ,they make a very good stew just like deer


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 5, 2013)

Chipped goose BBQ sandwiches are awesome!


----------



## chase870 (May 5, 2013)

You got my hand me down hunting cloths





ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> pm chase870 he will tell you a way to cook them, and they are delicous!!!


----------



## CJ Warren (May 8, 2013)

It's red meat. I cook mine like a steak. Taste just as good too.


----------

